# Busy day cleaning the car



## lord_of_the_rings (Jan 30, 2014)

Hi
Was a nice day up here in Scotland so gave the car a good wash polish and wax today so thought i would share some pics that i took.

Ally


----------



## mrsix6 (Apr 14, 2016)

Beautiful! And the scenery is good too!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DC240S (Sep 24, 2014)

Looks great - nice place.


----------



## JorgeTTCQ (May 7, 2002)

Looks very good, nice place.

Kind regards,


----------



## lord_of_the_rings (Jan 30, 2014)

Hi 
Thanks for the comments guys, only had the car for 4 months and really liking it so far.
The scenery around the west caost of Scotland is some of the best you will find anywhere.
I live in the city now so appreciate it more as I dont see it so often, just when im back home visiting family.

Ally


----------

